# BEWARE - Nick Sutton



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

I recently purchased the below car from pistonheads from a gentleman called Nick Sutton.

None : NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 2.6 (STAGE 3) 400-BHP

The car seems a good spec and i was more than happy to buy it at this price. The deal was a p/x against my Audi TT for £7,500 and the rest was in cash.

After asking nick on several occassions to confirm the car had N1 turbo's, he confirmed that is did and i set of from the Isle of Man all the way to Kent to get the car. After taking the car home i took it apart to find, it has standard turbo's, ECU and injectors. Now i know i should have checked, but you can't pull a turbo off a car to check these things till you get home. Well i have tried to rectify these point with nick who is not willing at all to help and after a quick google search i unearthed a vast file on this man

Stop Nick Sutton! - The mkiv Supra Owners Club

This post is a warning !!! Please if anyone is looking to buy a car from this man, don't !!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Pob, what's his username on here?

PM me please.


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

i am not sure of his username on here, but i thought to warn people as this man is a rogue, he has already been forced to shut down his old company gt cars and is still even now ripping people off, the trading standards are very aware of him.


just trying to protect others.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol, OK. I only ask 'cos I recognise the car and without his username I have to go through the FS ads one by one.

Laaaaazzzy or what?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no twilight GTR's advertised on here


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

I started a thread about a scam advert on PH...This looks like the same guy 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/93130-same-car-different-price.html


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Ahhh GT-Cars, say no more. I have heard lots of tails about this crook.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

With internet forums passing on information about idiots like this, how has he managed to retain his kneecaps so far  Surely he must have pissed off someone whos a bit heavy by now


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

mifn21 said:


> With internet forums passing on information about idiots like this, how has he managed to retain his kneecaps so far  Surely he must have pissed off someone whos a bit heavy by now


What like Tim Webster?:wavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/72471-member-help-find-rogue-trader.html?highlight=sutton


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Pob. Whilst it's no help to you and I'm sorry to hear your plight it just shows why you should ask a local rep, through the GTROC, to go and see the car first, rather than waste all that time and money and then, if you're still sure, take someone from here again when you go to buy the car. As a car club/community it is up to all of us to police this and I am sure there are alwasy people on hand should they ever need it.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> you should ask a local rep, through the GTROC, to go and see the car first, rather than waste all that time and money and then,


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Anyone want a reps job:chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

DRAGON said:


> What like Tim Webster?:wavey:



Who's he? Did he sort this fool out then?


----------



## fastcouk (Oct 7, 2006)

Cant believe N.Sutton is still getting away with it. was reading about his rip off cars on the mkiv supra owners club last year!! someone in japan is still selling cars to him!!! i wonder who!! Wouldn't do there rep any good


----------



## seango55 (Nov 15, 2007)

He seems like a nice guy!lol Supra forum love him!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> What like Tim Webster?:wavey:


PMSL
You're just jealous because you don't look as good as me in a race suit. :chairshot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

on that supra thread it says that his a carbon supplier to whifbitz

maybe get on to Paul there and see what info he can give you?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

N1 turbos or not, thats a lovely looking car and a reasonable price  (obviously doesn't make up for the lack of goodies though).

Alex B


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The 2007 Electoral Roll has five Nick Suttons in Kent. If you want I can show you how to find them


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> The 2007 Electoral Roll has five Nick Suttons in Kent. If you want I can show you how to find them


Any in Dartford ?  

As per Supra thread ....


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

matty32 said:


> on that supra thread it says that his a carbon supplier to whifbitz
> 
> maybe get on to Paul there and see what info he can give you?


paul has already confirmed on the supra club that its sh1te and the only stuff he ever did was to fit a hks 2835 turbo kit onto a orange supra which turned out to be a lemon and is also on the supra club after nicks blood!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie 733 said:


> Any in Dartford ?


There are five Sutton's in Dartford according to the electoral roll, none of them Nick, Nicholas or anything similar.


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

I do have the address of where i collected the car, i don't know if this would be a step to far to publish it on here. It was a bloody nice big house though ! so he's getting away with something.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

pob said:


> i don't know if this would be a step to far to publish it on here.


My advice would be, don't.

Pretty sure Blow Dog would not like it.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

moleman said:


> My advice would be, don't.
> 
> Pretty sure Blow Dog would not like it.


but as this guy has ripped so many people off then surely its worth while posting his full name and address so it may stop someone else going through the same!!

i seriously doubt that good old nick would come back on here shouting the odds :chuckle:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

ripped my mate off while back. supplied cars by andy at powervehicles.all accident damaged.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

GTRules said:


> ripped my mate off while back. supplied cars by andy at powervehicles.all accident damaged.


I was under the impression that powerviechles.com provided some decent drfit cars??

Or so I was told in another thread by Migual of Newrea??


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

NISMO-GTR said:


> I was under the impression that powerviechles.com provided some decent drfit cars??
> 
> Or so I was told in another thread by Migual of Newrea??


How do you know this Nick character was not asking Andy for damaged cars, if there is demand for them, then why not supply them?

And im sure there can't be many drift cars that haven't suffered some form of damage in their lifetime it comes with the territory!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

We've bought a few cars from Andy, couldn't recommend him enough, I've also contacted him about getting me an accident damaged R32 GTR for parts, this could be what Nick does, (just to clear Andy of any bad press  ).

Alex B


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Friend of mine gets his cars through Andy and every one has been absolutely top notch.


----------



## Gibbsy (Jun 19, 2007)

*Rogue sellers/Traders*

So many people advertise there cars with the old N1 shoved in front of everything and to be honest it's [email protected]$*#*g annoying! 

I brought my car off this forum with loads of stuff supposedley N1 but it was standard!

So many people are just full of shit and they know f all about the cars they are selling!

They should all be named and shamed!!!

What do you all reckon?

Gibbsy


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

This is the GT Cars guy and now the S&S Imports or S&S Cars guy.......lots of unhappy punters


----------



## big_rob_sydney (Jan 4, 2006)

Rather than name the house number, maybe just the street? Dont buy a car for sale from that street, and its all good.


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

After talking with a few other unhappy customers, they all seem to have a different address for him to mine. I think when he does the deal he goes to a "friends" house.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

big_rob_sydney said:


> Rather than name the house number, maybe just the street? Dont buy a car for sale from that street, and its all good.


No. Any reference to his address etc may leave this site culpable in the event of any unpleasantness.


----------



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

Just dont buy a car from dartford...!? Or Kent...Steer clear of the south east to make sure.


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

Well to make it easy for people, steer clear of following.

A man in kent selling "modified" cars, called nick sutton and if he is using one of his great new names, my description is he is about 6'1", heavy guy and short brown hair, has a london accent too strangely !


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

funny i had a similar experiance on here with a lad who i got my r32gtr off it came with the passenger side side skirt misisng but he said he had it and would post it to me after numerous texts and cals i offerd to colletc as he kept saying post had sent it back to him and now i heard nothing form him and im left trying to source the passenger side skirt and spats

as in pics
















ps sorry to thread hi jack lol

any one know what sideksirts they are nismo or std??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just my view

why dont people just say to these buyers, "ok yep im interested, will take the car complete though", and buy itwhen it has the "additional bits" sellers keep saying

maybe i think buyers's hearts rule their heads when buying GTRs


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

matty32 said:


> just my view
> 
> why dont people just say to these buyers, "ok yep im interested, will take the car complete though", and buy itwhen it has the "additional bits" sellers keep saying
> 
> maybe i think buyers's hearts rule their heads when buying GTRs


I agree. I would never take a car until it was complete.


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

matty32 said:


> just my view
> 
> maybe i think buyers's hearts rule their heads when buying GTRs


think u maybe right lol
but any ides on what skirt and caps mine are


----------



## big_rob_sydney (Jan 4, 2006)

pob said:


> Well to make it easy for people, steer clear of following.
> 
> A man in kent selling "modified" cars, called nick sutton and if he is using one of his great new names, my description is he is about 6'1", heavy guy and short brown hair, has a london accent too strangely !


I guess that narrows it down :chuckle: 

I agree with MM, its not a good idea to try and identify him here. Its just that, damn, there has to be a way to help people avoid this lowlife.


----------



## montzz32gtr (May 26, 2007)

*hi*

this guy nic is importing s**ters from japan getting them tarted up then selling them lying about there specs has been doing it for a while,i know cos i just do , theres plenty of these people out the shame to say


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

this Nic guys has been doing this for a while and every japanese car club as a big thing or two to say about him, 
the GT cars website (which is now off line) 
had alot of cars advertised from Power Vehicles, however i was under the impression that he took parts of the cars that he imported for his clients and would say that they had full spec, then either sell the parts that he had nicked or put them in his cars, 
he has changed his compaines name a few times so people dont know its him
and if you request for your money back or complain he threatens to beat you up as what happened to someone on the supra forums


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Been messed around with missing car parts or V5s in the past-Would advise anyone to walk away or to offer a lower price on what there looking at.Its sad as most people selling there car are genuine-just the odd few.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I can understand you are miffed at not getting what you thought you were buying but you got a nice looking, and from the pics, modded R33 Gtr late version twin airbag car for 11k, not bad is it?

and you got rid of the TT, were you happy with the price for that?


----------

